# which one transfer is the best



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

ive been here all weekend reading a lot.
1.which one for light
2.which one for dark
3.too many issue for many companies sometime confuse me ok guys tell me what is the best for transfer paper thank in advance  

ps almost forget for inkjet and laser


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Forever and Neenah papers for lasers, and lots of users & good reviews also for the duracotton.

Iron-all seems to be the favorite of inkjets, but forever inkjet products are also very good.

Lots of distributors just re-brand the transper papers, so it's not unusual to get similar results when using different brands. You just pick a distributor who can provide you with good service and low cost, and if you're satisfied with the results, then you can stick with that brand.

Here's an old PDF file from Hixcorp for some general info on heat transfer set-ups:
http://www.hixcorp.com/pdfs/digital%20info.pdf


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

We're still looking for a great dark transfer paper. We've tried about 8 different brands and most are sub-par. The best we've used so far is jetwear dark. One place to find it is eBay Store - T-Shirt Supplies: JetWear Dark: IRON ON HEAT TRANSFER PAPER DARK COLORS 25 SHEETS - but the last time I ordered from them they sent some different paper so we haven't been back. Do a google search and there are a few different companies selling it.

For light transfer paper, we are fans of JetFlex premium from Imprintables Wholesale. All around good paper.

Ryan


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

In other words, there is no such thing as a single best transfer paper =)

For light transfer paper (for inkjet printers), you have basically 2 main choices, which can both come in several different names. The old standby is Transjet II, aka Magic Jet; this provides a nice vibrant color, a fairly soft hand, and good durability. 

The newcomer and probably crowd favorite these days is IronAll, aka SoftFeel, EverSoft, and MiraCool. This paper can be more difficult to work with for some people (not as bad as it used to be, but some issues with the paper flaking and such). There are also some reports that the colors in IronAll aren't as bright as some alternatives. However, the hand is VERY soft, probably the softest you'll find in an inkjet transfer paper.


As far as opaques go, I personally don't recommend using any of them  I've heard mixed reports from many sources on this, so your best bet is to probably find some samples of a few different papers and see what works best for you.


----------



## jessy123 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey I am a newbie in T shirt printing,Recently I started heat press printing using 3G jet opaque and it's working well.but still I am in the process of learning.Anybody could recommend a particular brand of OPAQUE HEAT TRANSFER PAPER and for LIGHT TRANSFER PAPER.Same thing is I wanted to know where Can I buy a wholesale price of heat transfer papers and blank T shirts.What about SOFTEX brands.


----------



## manie187 (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone know any cheap reliable suppliers in the UK. seems as if the US is way more cheaper


----------



## chishirt (Apr 11, 2013)

mazinger said:


> ive been here all weekend reading a lot.
> 1.which one for light
> 2.which one for dark
> 3.too many issue for many companies sometime confuse me ok guys tell me what is the best for transfer paper thank in advance
> ...


For laser printers definitely Joto paper works great for me. Try to get samples from them
- Paropy CL Trim Free (light)- allows you to peel off without needing to cut around image first, the feel is very soft like screen printing feel. Starts cracking and peeling after like 6 washes though.
- Paropy CL 135 (light)- does not allow you to peel off without cutting around image but after trying it I do not feel I have to cut around image much because the background is barely visible and has a soft feel. It doesn't crack after a few washes like the Trim Free.
- Paropy CL Trim Free Dark - doesn't seem to crack easily (still testing)
Ps. Always hang dry shirts instead of putting in dryer for long lasting results.

Cheers!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Definitely Imageclip Laser Light for light garments. Check Yolo.com in UK. I would not touch inkjet anymore. I trashed 4 inkjet printers due to clogging. If you ask me stay away from inkjet printer. You can't get self weeding transfer for it. Even though JPSS has less polymer window on white it stands out like a sore thumb in pastel. I even have yellowing on white shirt. Unless the customer will accept it after you explained that it come off after wash. My self I would not do that because I could loss the sale if the customer does not accept the condition. 

Inkjet opaque will crack after wash. Blue Grid opaque lasts a bit longer.

Laser printer is the way to go. For dark Laser Opaque 1 is what keeps coming up in the forum for laser transfer. It does require vinyl cutter if the image shape is complex to hand cut. Small footprint vinyl cutter like Silhouette Cameo is very affordable. You need vinyl cutter with registration sensor for contour cutting opaque transfer.


I tried Joto CL Dark II opaque. I was so impressed with it so I ordered 100pack without washing the shirt. After the first wash I noticed tiny cracks already. That was a bummer. 

I can never get Joto CL TrimFee to self weed. That is a good thing because most of the negative post I read about it are cracking, fading and peeling after few washes. Other single step self weeding is the same thing when I tested them.

So for light and pastel garments I highly recommend Imageclip Laser Light.

If the artwork is 1 or 2 layered spot color use vinyl. Vinyl comes in glitter which is very appealing. 
You can get vinyl and transfers also at Targettransfer.com in UK.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

manie187 said:


> Anyone know any cheap reliable suppliers in the UK. seems as if the US is way more cheaper


Yolo.com and Targettransfer.com


----------

